# Frist time overclock failed..



## Kreptic (Nov 18, 2011)

I am running an AMD Phenom II X4 920 2.81GHZ Processor, with an ASUS M3A78-T mobo.

Last night I atempted to try overclocking my computer, following a few guides online. I ended up tweeking htings around in AOD. I got to the point of seeing how high I could run my BUS at. When I turned the speed up my computer froze, so I restarted it just to have it freeze about 10 secs into startup.After it freezes it comes up with a blue screen with a bunch of warnings. To try and fix it, I reset my BIOS (taking the battery out for 10 sec and what not) , but now I boot my computer as normal and nothing has changed. How do I fix this?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

I don't understand the problem here. If you reset the CMOS it will revert all your BIOS settings to stock and you will have to re-enter them again and Save and Exit from the BIOS for them to "stick". If you're using the stock cooler it is not wise to overclock your CPU. AMD also don't overclock as well as Intel do.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds like you either pushed the components too far and now they are damaged or the program you used is trying to run on start up with your settings you have applied resulting in the immediate crash. Not sure what you can do if its the latter.

Best to wait for another member to chime in here.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Follow your motherboard manual as to how to reset the BIOS. I too once pushed my NorthBridge voltage too far and couldn't boot the PC and removing the battery didn't reset it, it turns out there was a jumper that I missed to Reset the BIOS. Just make sure to remove it, if your motherboard works with the jumper as well, before switching your PC on again. 

Sorry I misread your first post. I understand it now.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

On page 2-18 of your motherboard manual there are details on how to reset all parameters in the BIOS. That should solve the issue if nothing is broken, as MonsterMiata has mentioned.


----------



## Kreptic (Nov 18, 2011)

I believe I figured it out. It seems that AOD must have been turning the OC right back up on start up. So what I did, was run safe mode. It wouldn't allow me to uninstall AOD. So I tryed deleting the AOD folder in Programs. My computer is no longer freezing on start up.

Don't think I'm going to over clock now. When I got my PC, I order it with an upgraded heatsink, so I thought I would be fine. Apparently not.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Kreptic said:


> I believe I figured it out. It seems that AOD must have been turning the OC right back up on start up. So what I did, was run safe mode. It wouldn't allow me to uninstall AOD. So I tryed deleting the AOD folder in Programs. My computer is no longer freezing on start up.
> 
> Don't think I'm going to over clock now. When I got my PC, I order it with an upgraded heatsink, so I thought I would be fine. Apparently not.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


Glad you got it sorted out and thanks for informing us. Overclocking is also best done in the BIOS and not with any 3rd party software.


----------

